# Finishing Goats



## jss520 (Jun 25, 2017)

What do you use or do to finish your goats out for a show? Have been feeding showtech fat & Sassy with champion drive. Thought about fitter 35, but think it is too late to get results according to feed supplier.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## jss520 (Jun 25, 2017)

Should have mentioned they are Boer wethers.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

How long do you have left until the show? What do you want I change about them? If they are looking a little over conditioned. Filter 35 would work great for cutting fat.


----------

